# Review: mypressi TWIST™



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This weekend we have been enjoying coffees made using the mypressi TWIST™, a revolutionary coffee making device that has won a number of awards and received a great deal of attention over the past few months.

The review of the first shots we extracted (and our development wish-list) is here and further reviews and photos will follow as we understand the subtleties of this brewing method and experiment further with not only coffee but other culinary ingredients.

The images below show the box, contents and the first shot extracted. (click the pics to make them larger)

Making a coffee is ridiculously easy and it is pretty easy to achieve a good extraction with relatively little effort.

Basic espresso knowledge helps and will enable the end user to create a coffee to their taste.

If you like Americano's (aka long blacks) or espresso's then this product will meet your needs right out of the box.

For those who like milky drinks a frother and heat source will be required.

Whilst a grinder is not a requirement (and ESE pod adaptor and pressurised basket is included) we would recommend following the principles of using freshly ground coffee, at espresso grind settings in the same way as would would when using a normal espresso machine.

Access to hot water, and a supply of 8g N20 chargers (the same as those used in cream whippers) is the only requirement.

I'll be taking the mypressi TWIST™ on the road so if you have a request to see one in the flesh and enjoy an espresso or americano then send me a message.

If you are a frequent traveller (in the UK*), then this device is likely to be if interest to you.

The near silent operation of the mypressi TWIST™ means you can also make drinks at your desk (although the boiling of the jug might give the game away..)

*N20 cartridges cannot be taken on aircraft as they are pressurised, but are readily available worldwide)

Check out the review and please leave your comments


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

I love this twist! It's my birthday in April and I'm trying to get the missus to buy me one! ("what another coffee machine? we have enough ways of making coffee in this house, plus you have two at work where you spend most of your life") Yes indeed. However, the espresso machine at home is never turned on unless I'm off work for the week as to make an espresso it means Ill have a 15minute cleaning job because there is no way I can leave the maching with a dirty portafilter or not clean out the group head/seal/backwash beofre I go to work. The twist would negate the need for loads of cleaning! Give the group a quick rinse under the tap, throw the basket in the sink and Bob's you uncle!

Love it!

P.S. I tried to comment on the blog but the server said No.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Please feel free to email the comment and I can feed it in directly for you.

As you mention, cleaning the mypressi TWIST™ is so easy to do.

I'm off to make another now...


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds interesting. It's a shame but my travel is overseas so I will have to look at other avenues.

On that point, could I get home-ground coffee past security and customs?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

One of the joys of travelling is tasting coffees roasted around the world.

I'd be inclined to take a small hand grinder to enjoy locally roasted coffee's, brewed by you. At least theres only 1 person to scald when the shots aren't spot on

I'd love to see some shots of the mypressi TWIST™ in weird and wonderful locations around the world.

The world already has extreme ironing, now we could have extreme coffee making...

Not sure how the underwater section would work though!


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Also a great idea for the "on the road" salesman/engineer etc. All you'd need is a small travel kettle. Ok you'd have to use pre ground but so nice to have your ownespresso.


----------



## 5M Coffee (Jul 18, 2009)

We are really chuffed that the designer of the mypressi TWIST™ took time out to *leave a comment* on our blog.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Thats great. From the horses mouth so to speak! Once you know the reasoning it's easier to ignore!

My birthday soon, I'm still trying to get the missus to buy me one!

Lee


----------

